# Redfish Madness!!! Q-view!



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2017)

Well, we FINALLY got a good day out on the water. Tide and wind were about perfect so it was time to keep a promise and bring a buddy's nephew to fish top water for redfish. Boy did we get into the fish!













20170615_071940_1497570096396.jpg



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 16, 2017






Had our 2 man limit by about 10am... started looking for speckled trout and found a few on some oyster reefs.













20170615_144449.jpg



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 16, 2017


















IMG_k9giqn.jpg



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 16, 2017






So after cleaning the fish and burying the carcasses in the garden bed, time to prep for dinner! I cooked for the boys at the firehouse...

Char-grilled Bar-B-Qued Redfish on the half shell with Au Gratin potatoes and smoked corn on the cob and fresh hot french bread.













DSC02376.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 16, 2017






Corn on the pellet grill smoking,,,













DSC02377.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 16, 2017






Done!













DSC02378.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 16, 2017






The plate:













DSC02379.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 16, 2017


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2017)

That sure looks good! And the first day of Summer is next week!

Oh yeah..... Geaux ...... Beat those Seminoles tomorrow!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2017)

Looks like you had a great day fishing!

The meal looks fantastic!

Congrats for making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like you had a great day fishing!
> 
> The meal looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> That sure looks good! And the first day of Summer is next week!
> 
> Oh yeah..... Geaux ...... Beat those Seminoles tomorrow!


Thanks Foamy! Yes indeed-Geaux Tigers!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 17, 2017)

Great day on the water, memories made with family, and a killer meal at the end!

Those reds look mouth watering on the grill, loves on the half shell!

Point for sure!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great day on the water, memories made with family, and a killer meal at the end!
> 
> Those reds look mouth watering on the grill, loves on the half shell!
> 
> Point for sure!


Thanks Cranky! Here is the recipe I use:

Bar-B-Que'd Redfish

4 Redfish fillets on the half shell (skin and scales on) from 16-25" redfish
Blackened Redfish seasoning
Bar B que redfish sauce..

To cook:
Mix seasoning:

Blackened redfish seasoning:
2 Tbsps. Paprika
1 Tbsp. granulated Garlic
1/2 tsp. dried Thyme
1/2 tsp. dried Oregano
1 Tbsp. salt
1 tsp. cracked black pepper
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
mix all spices together in a small bowl and transfer to a shaker (old spice bottle)

Prep fillets by removing any visible bones, and score fillets every 2-3" or so. Pat dry meat side with a paper towel, place fillets on a cookie sheet, season liberally with Blackening seasoning and set fillets aside in frig.

Bar-B-que sauce:
1 cup melted butter
1/2 cup olive oil
4 Tbsps. freshly minced garilc
2 Tbsps. cracked black pepper
4 Tbsps. Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsps. dried basil
1 tbsp. dried thyme
1 tbsp. Louisiana Hot sauce

mix all ingredients warm on the stove for 4-5 minutes, and reserve warm, be sure butter is melted all the way.

Fire up the grill to med. hot coals. prep smoking chips if desired (I always use some-mesquite or pecan)
place fillets on coals and baste liberally with sauce, close lid and cook 5 minutes. open lid, baste once more... the fish should be done in another 5-7 minutes. when juices run clear and fish flakes easily and is white but firm...remove to cookie sheet.


----------



## mops and hops (Jun 17, 2017)

Very awesome looking meal there. I will have to try the rub and sauce combo next time I get some fish on the grill.


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 17, 2017)

That looks great a beautiful plate.....  Love fresh fish, That would definitely be a good time..... Thx. for posting recipes,


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> That looks great a beautiful plate.....  Love fresh fish, That would definitely be a good time..... Thx. for posting recipes,


Thanks ABC!


mops and hops said:


> Very awesome looking meal there. I will have to try the rub and sauce combo next time I get some fish on the grill.


Thanks m&h!


----------



## brent b (Jun 17, 2017)

Man nice job on the fish  then 2 thumbs up on the 1/2 shell reds    













20170617_123459.jpg



__ brent b
__ Jun 17, 2017





  smoker loaded with yellow find tuna from Tuesday  smoke dat. Geaux tigers


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2017)

MMMMM...Yellow fin tuna! NICE!


----------



## b-one (Jun 17, 2017)

Tasty looking plate!:drool


----------



## griz400 (Jun 17, 2017)

Real nice batch of fish ............point


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 17, 2017)

Seriously, you are spoiling those guys WAY too much! Lol!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Seriously, you are spoiling those guys WAY too much! Lol!


Speckled Trout Amandine, roasted garlic alfredo pasta and caesar salad tonight.....


----------



## fish head (Jun 18, 2017)

Awesome! I did the same thing two weeks ago with some half she'll reds and trout filets but tried to slow smoke. It came out ok but nothing spectacular. Next time I'm going to try a stronger wood instead of the apple as we like a heavy flavor.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 18, 2017)

Fish Head said:


> Awesome! I did the same thing two weeks ago with some half she'll reds and trout filets but tried to slow smoke. It came out ok but nothing spectacular. Next time I'm going to try a stronger wood instead of the apple as we like a heavy flavor.


I much prefer char-grilling reds on the half shell. I get the grill super hot-500*, and put the fish on, then when I baste the fillets, the oil rolls off and the fire flares up. Those flames roll over the top of the fish and char- grill the top. Fish is done in 10~12 minute usually. should not take longer than 15.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 18, 2017)

Now that is some big fish!  The meal looks delicious.  Love all the pics.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 18, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Now that is some big fish!  The meal looks delicious.  Love all the pics.


Buddy's nephew hooked into a 36+" redfish for a few minutes, but the fish pulled off. The fish blew up on the top water bait and I think he caught the hooks on the outside of his head in the cheek, and when he made a big run, the hooks pulled out/straightened. Big redfish on topwater are a sight to see....and they will hit it all day long-even in full sun. The bait resembles a blue crab swimming on the surface-the #1 food of choice for redfish.

Thanks for the points.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks like fishing is out for the rest of the week...Tropical Storm warnings are up along the coast.


----------



## tropics (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice catch the boy will remember that trip 

The fish looks tasty we don't have them up here.Points

Richie


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 20, 2017)

Great thread and recipe!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stay dry!

Mike


----------

